# How many dog beds are in your home?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have one dog and I have a purple dog bed in one corner, a flat pillow soft bed in another corner, an evening crate with bedding and now I could not resist a luxury baby blue and gold bed yesterday so I bought it. Soooo cute ! She literally goes from one bed to another every half hour. 
Am I the only one with all these beds?..........and oh there is one in my bedroom and one in my trunk. 
Jenna


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We have a total of 7 dog beds, plus their 2 crates. My husband just built them a bunk bed, so once that is sanded, painted, etc, and I make custom cushions for that, that will count as two more. LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we have 1 dog and a dog bed in: (1) the kitchen (2) the livingroom (3) the office (4) the basement.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

3 beds and 1 crate - and I have 3 dogs so I think that's a small amount!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I have two - one in the bedroom and one on the couch. I was going to throw one away and put it on the couch for just a moment and Bonnie jumped right in, so there it stayed!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blush:  :embarrassed: too many....


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Let's see. I have 2 dogs. One is a Chi, the other is what we call our Retreagle. The Chi has 1 cat teepee, an adjustable buttercup, a trundle which turns into a cup, sack or blankie and I even bought her a pillow pet to use as a bed. She likes that one best. The Retreagle? Umm, human beds. For him a dog bed is beneath him. I've bought beds for him, but he reads me the riot act by peeing on them. As if! So, no more dog beds for him.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, dear-do I have enough? Two "cuddle" beds in the den, one of those donut beds next to treadmill, and one of those large crate beds for the fireplace.. that's it but they do use all of them.:blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Throughout the house I count 12 and that doesn't include the 2 Pampered Princesses houses or the 2 bed/hammocks outside.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey has two beds in his puppy pen, one in the bathroom (he likes to chill there while I'm in the shower), one in his crate, one portable bed that can be used outdoors, and one bed/mat that I just got and don't know what to do with yet. He also has a bed in my room that's shaped like a little dog house - but he only goes in there to mope when he's mad at me, like when I'm getting ready to leave the house  hehe. Oh and he also has one of my cat Isaiah's beds that I kept after he passed. So...that's 8 beds...for just one dog :w00t: Oh and did I mention that he really only sleeps on the couch or my bed :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lets see... one doggie chaise, 2 heart beds, 1 paw shaped bed,one Ohio State football bed (thanks Dwerten!) one pink bed, one bone bed,4 pillow beds ,one giant 53" round doggie bed and oodles of doggie binkies,not counting our king sized bed that is seriously our doggie bed!!!


Gee I gotta do the math...13beds + oodles of binkies+ 5 dogs= SPOILED


Pat has the purse obsession,I have the doggie bed and toys obsession... I love looking at new doggie beds and toys... I've been pondering a gorgeous swan fainting couch...doggie sized...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :blush:  :embarrassed: too many....


How many is TOO many?:wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky has three beds. Two upstairs and one downstairs. He flits back and forth between them all.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

One that seems to get so full of toys they can hardly fit, and one other that they both enjoy, plus Lola has one in her crate. So 3. Time to get a toybox lol. I find that mostly their beds are our laps, sofa or chairs though. If we are there she is always on, or tightly up beside us. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Orla said:


> 3 beds and 1 crate - and I have 3 dogs so I think that's a small amount!


oh I lied!! :blush:
There's actually 4 beds - forgot about Milo's small one in my room, he doesn't use it much though.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Three in the den...one is a pillow on top of "his" table where he sunbaths, bed on floor (filled with toys) and couch back. Our bed upstairs and a pillow at DH's work. DH puts it on his desk so Ollie can watch him work. Oh, and his crate.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

One real dog bed the Poodle uses, and my bed. She sleeps on the couch or coffee table if I'm not home.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Trixie has three: her Lovely House bed, her bed I got her when I thought she was outgrowing her Lovely House bed (she won't touch the thing, she LIKES cuddling in her Lovely House bed), and her green bed in the office for when Mommy is working at the computer and not paying attention to her. Of course, her favorite beds are Mommy and Grandma's laps.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine has a bed in: Family room, my bedroom, mom's bedroom, kitchen, and downstairs. But that does not count the other places she likes to hang out. They sure are SM!!!*lol :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna (and the cat Amon) have one in:

1)The dining room
2) The Tv room (a bean bag chair that Luna typically lives in)
3) The study (A car booster seat that the Cat LOVES... he even kicks Luna out of it)
4) The kitchen (a pet futon)

+ the sofa (TV room) and our bed (bedroom). 

We are considering getting an igloo bed as the cat won't let luna have her car booster seat haha!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Throughout the house I count 12 and that doesn't include the 2 Pampered Princesses houses or the 2 bed/hammocks outside.


Spoiled!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Lets see... one doggie chaise, 2 heart beds, 1 paw shaped bed,one Ohio State football bed (thanks Dwerten!) one pink bed, one bone bed,4 pillow beds ,one giant 53" round doggie bed and oodles of doggie binkies,not counting our king sized bed that is seriously our doggie bed!!!
> 
> 
> Gee I gotta do the math...13beds + oodles of binkies+ 5 dogs= SPOILED
> ...


 Very spoiled!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Remember yesterday I mentioned that I got Vanilla a new luxurious baby blue and gold bed? It is beautiful and so plushy but.......she actually prefers her night time crate:blinkr worse the floor !
I hope she takes a liking to it cause my 7 year old daughter sure did..........I found HER cuddled in it :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lisa, you'll have to take a picture of the bunk bed! How cute!



LJSquishy said:


> We have a total of 7 dog beds, plus their 2 crates. My husband just built them a bunk bed, so once that is sanded, painted, etc, and I make custom cushions for that, that will count as two more. LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Very spoiled!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


April, I was missing you..where have you been girl???:w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We only have one bed and I'm thinking of making Rocky another. She likes the crate? :HistericalSmiley:



poochie2 said:


> Remember yesterday I mentioned that I got Vanilla a new luxurious baby blue and gold bed? It is beautiful and so plushy but.......she actually prefers her night time crate:blinkr worse the floor !
> I hope she takes a liking to it cause my 7 year old daughter sure did..........I found HER cuddled in it :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Jenna, thanks for asking this question, Lol! 

It's wonderful to see that I'm not the only crazy person who's addictive to dog beds and baskets!!! :w00t:

I have my little girl Ullana, actually she has: one basket in the kitchen under the bench, one in our living room and two under my desk in my home office room. She's changing places every half an hour while I'm working, very busy girl, Lol!

In the evening she sleeps on daddy's couch and in the middle of our bed during the night!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

7 beds... and i have only 2 dogs... (I used to sell beds so I at least have an excuse.. lol):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

too many I have two dogs and I think I have 11 beds one crate


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Haley has one bed in the kitchen and her crate upstairs. She usually hangs out on the blanketed part of the sofa. However, her favorite place (which is a no-no) is sitting on top of the pillows on the sofa!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Officially we have only 3 beds, plus the cat's bed (she doesn't use her bed much but steals Kitzi's). But then we add in the pack & play where he sleeps at night (complete w/mosquito net) & the car bed where he securely hangs out in style. We have lots of crates which are not used much anymore, but mostly we have air-line carriers--probably about 6? Still I need a new one as they keep changing regulations and it depends on which airline I fly! Hummmm, maybe he is a "third culture dog."


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my dog tend to sleep on our beds .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have three beds in my bedroom which Chloe, Summer and my 2 cats all share but all sleep with me at night. I also have two beds that I keep at work for when I bring Chloe & Summer.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

I have two cats and two dogs and 4 beds - that being said, the two dogs sleep with us and my son, and the cats sleep on the couch! I do have to say that during the day, however, at times you can find one of the pets in any of the beds. Boo does use his bed when he is in his pen.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is now down to 3 beds because we ended up tossing out one. But, since we are working on a new training routine I think his number of beds will increase to 5.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

poochie2 said:


> How many is TOO many?:wub:


1 in the man cave (a chaise lounge)
2 in the desk area, between the livingroom and kitchen
2 - 3 in the livingroom
1 in the upstairs bathroom
2 in my home office and a cuddle cup on the desk
3 in my bedroom (one is HUGE):w00t: (also a large crate)
2 in my walk-in closet
1 out back on the deck

and several put away for emergencies :blush: or for in the strollers, etc...

lots of blankies too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler has two little cat beds (one in the den where I work and one in the bedroom)...and oh yes, a big one...OURS. :smpullhair::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## catpet18 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a German shepherd from 4 years.I love him very much As he can't sleep on normal puppy's bed I bought a royal bed for my sweet "Daisy" from  Bed Now he is comfortable with that bed and I too with him.I found varieties of beds from .


----------

